# Trolling Motor



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

HEy-

I need a few questions answered about a trolling motor, or which one should i get. I have finally gotten enif money for one, so now all i need to do is decide which one to get. I am going to use the motor dor mainly duck hunting but I will prolly stick it on the fishign boat. (Fishing Boat- 14 ft, Duck Boat- 12 ft) It will be my main power source on teh duck boat, so please don't tell me to get gas motor.

Should i get the Minnkota Endura Camo 44, or Minnkota Endura 50? Will the battery last for a decent amount of time? I hunt really small sloughs so I'm not to worried bout getting stranded out there. And will the motor and fishfinder be able to run off of the same battery, and get enuf power?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

either one will do just fine


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I think I am jsut gonna go with the camo 44...that way it will blend in nice and match my surroundings!! I will get it in a few weeks!

-Shootnmiss09


----------

